# CHROME PLATING SHOPS In NC



## S.S. (Jan 6, 2005)

Are there any chrome plating shops/places in NC?
Does anybody have some numbers, location or any connections who can bling some engine and suspension parts from my 63 Impala?

Why don't we have them like they do in Cali or Fla etc.?
What does it take to open a chrome plating shop?
I'm DEAD SERIOUS about opening one!


----------



## Hang Time Mazda (May 7, 2002)

there are about 4 or 5 platers here in charlotte, i dont have the numbers here at home. as soon as i get a chance to post from work i can post the numbers here, i have some parts with one of theses guys and he is pretty good. havent had any problems with his work yet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2005)

i hate rain on the parade,


but there are no good chromers in this state. there are a few good chromers in TN, one bad ass chromer in TX and only a few left in CA that are worth a shit, most of the chromers in CA have either down sized because of the EPA or they are hiding from the EPA and might get busted at any moment, plus due to supply and demand alot of chromers are doing rush jobs now, either way good luck.


You should PM RICH on this site, he can take care of you on chroming.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Got Deep Pockets?

Call Supreme Plating in Inglewood, California. Quality is outstanding,prices are well.........another story. :biggrin: 

arguably, the "BEST" in the business
Supreme Plating
330 East Beach Ave, Inglewood, 90302 - (310) 671-3640


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 29 2005, 10:00 AM
> *Got Deep Pockets?
> 
> Call Supreme Plating in Inglewood, California. Quality is outstanding,prices are well.........another story. :biggrin:
> ...




its like this, some guys pay $75 for a chrome a-arm, some guys pay $500 to have the same a-arm plated.


----------



## Hang Time Mazda (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 29 2005, 09:20 AM
> *i hate rain on the parade,
> but there are no good chromers in this state.    there are a few good chromers in TN, one bad ass chromer in TX and only a few left in CA that are worth a shit, most of the chromers in CA have either down sized because of the EPA or they are hiding from the EPA and might get busted at any moment, plus due to supply and demand alot of chromers are doing rush jobs now, either way good luck.
> You should PM RICH on this site, he can take care of you on chroming.
> [snapback]2656204[/snapback]​*


you are right about that about being no GOOD platers here in nc. the one guy i am using right now has a friend that works at either advance or tri city( cant remember which) and he does all the polishing here and takes it up there to plate it. the other guys around here do the plating themselves. one of them i wouldnt let him plate anything for me. when my brother built his second impala, he had the grille chromed and when he got it back it looked like nickle only.aside from that, these guys are good if you dont want to spend big money and still get a decent job.


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blvddown_@Jan 31 2005, 08:01 PM
> *CHROME RITE PLATING, FAYETTEVILLE, NC
> [snapback]2666098[/snapback]​*


I copied this from another web site.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

READER'S EXPERIENCES WITH SHOPS SELLING PARTS AND/OR DOING MECHANICAL WORK ON ANY VEHICLES (SHOP NAME, WITH-IN CITY, ALPHABETICAL)

--Chrome-Rite Plating, Inc. in Fayetteville does very poor work and charges outrageous prices. I had two Porsche horn grills re-plated there. They are about 4x6 with 3 horizontal bars. Charged $200.00, $100 each when I got them back they had ground a lot of metal away the bars were wavy and the bottom of the bars were not cleaned or plated. When I contacted them they refused to do anything about it and said that they couldn't clean and buff the bottoms of the grill bars, wasn't enough room. There was the same room as the top! Similar problems reported by fellow club members. Skip Carden, Durham, NC


----------



## Chuck B (Dec 19, 2006)

You all need to try Chrome East, LLC in Concord, NC. 704-784-8900.
I can attest to our high quality and hitting target turnaround deadlines. 

Call, e-maill [email protected], or fax 704-784-8918 for more info.

To the gentleman who is seriously thinking about opening a shop, if you have money, we may have the answer. There is no question the need is there and we would love to expand further.


----------



## PREMIER C.C. N.C. (Jun 26, 2006)

graves plating in florence alabama,4wk turnaround,all show chrome,pay cod when their done,check out their web at www.gravesplating.com,once you get work done from them youll never go anywhere else.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Jake07 (Apr 28, 2013)

Not to beat a dead horse, but any info on some shops out here?


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

I took my stuff to Concord Plating. I've heard a few people complain about lost parts, but I had a good experience with them.



















After


















Gave the man his money and got the hell outta there


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

Funny enough, my wife and I almost bought Chrome Rite out of Fayetteville....But she didn't want to move there! lol


----------



## Jake07 (Apr 28, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

I'd imagine chroming in NC would be super expensive, the plater in Tennessee I've heard is super super expensive and charges crazy prices for the little extras that would be standard in Cali BUT for the most part I've heard they do great work.


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

Metal Finishing (LOS ANGELES,CA.) does excellent work & there prices are good. Most of the time if you pay a cheap price for chrome, you will not always get show chrome.


----------



## henrylegette52 (4 mo ago)

Chuck B said:


> You all need to try Chrome East, LLC in Concord, NC. 704-784-8900.
> I can attest to our high quality and hitting target turnaround deadlines.
> 
> Call, e-maill [email protected], or fax 704-784-8918 for more info.
> ...


The number and the email for this are not working. Is there another number to reach you in regard to rechroming?


----------

